# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  SLEEPY HOLLOW

## GayleR

I hope you will all indulge a proud mom, for just a moment while I kvell about our son Phillip. After 9 years in LA, where he started in the mailroom of United Talent Agency, and worked his way up through the organization, all the while writing television and feature scripts, he finally got his big break.

Last summer he pitched a series idea to the famed Kurtzman/Orci Productions http://bit.ly/191GW9a, who have a development deal with FOX, and they loved it. The pilot was shot this past March and has been picked up to go to series this Fall on FOX TV, with an air date of September 16 9:00 - 10:00 p.m. 

You can view the trailer here:
http://bit.ly/10uNDsq

We're very excited and very proud!

----------


## JEK

Congrats to you and Phillip. We have a son in theater and know how important these self-made "_breaks_" can be!

----------


## Grey

That's great!  Will check out the show.

----------


## andynap

Good for you, Michael and your son. I will watch

----------


## amyb

Kvell away Gayle and Mike. Phillip too!

----------


## noel

Wonderful news!
Keep us all posted!

----------


## GayleR

Thanks all. We just saw this amazing news! http://www.adweek.com/news/televisio...v-shows-149656

----------


## KevinS

Congrats to all!

----------


## amyb

This is exciting. I have never been 'in on" the birth of a TV program. A new reality experience for me follow.

----------


## GayleR

Let's just hope the baby turns into at least a toddler!

----------


## MIke R

Super!

----------


## julianne

Wow, Gayle. That's outstanding. Congrats to him and his justifiably proud parents. I'll surely follow it.

----------


## NYCFred

Good for you guys and good for Phillip!!

Have various family members in that business....I know what the odds are, which makes it all the better.

We'll be watching for him at the award shows.....

----------


## GayleR

I thought I'd update everyone on the status of our son's new TV show Sleepy Hollow. It's certainly been a whirlwind. FOX is putting a lot of marketing behind the show. We almost fell over when we saw this pic of the billboard in Times Square!!
TimesSquareBillboard.JPG

Phillip just returned from a crazy weekend at Comi-Con, the perfect event to really play up the series. 
PhilandHorsemen.jpg


He sat on the panel with his co-producers as well as the amazing cast of Tom Mison, Nicole Beharie and Orlando Jones and said it was completely surreal, having been an event attendee for years, to now be on the other side of the table in front of more than a thousand people.
PhilonPanel.jpg

e was even asked to sign autographs!
PhilAutographs.jpg

And was interviewd by Entertainment Tonight Canada!
PhilEntTonight.jpg

All of this is pretty crazy. We're so excited for him. Hope you'll all watch!

----------


## amyb

What a thrill. Congrats and wishing your family well.

----------


## noel

Very cool!
Continued good luck!

----------


## JEK

Wonderful! Thanks for sharing in your joy!

----------


## katva

How exciting!  Congratulations all around!

----------


## GayleR

Being a parent is hard. You all know this. When your kid tells you he wants to make movies, your heart aches just a little bit because you know how difficult life is going to be for him. You know there will be lots of rejection and the odds are long, the chances of success remote. But, as a parent, you want your child to dream, to think big and most importantly, to do what he loves.

So here we are 9 years after we pushed Phil to go to LA. We said, if you want a career in the industry, then go learn about how it's done, and hone your craft. Phil was not a kid who was into sports. We never went to see him in a recital, or a school play. Instead we had the opportunity to watch a young man make a life for himself in a foreign place, school himself in an industry he loves and develop into a patient, diplomatic and humble writer who, after 9 years, a ton of hard work and a lot of anxiety has finally caught a break. 

This morning our son, Phillip Iscove, is on the front page of the Arts section of The Globe and Mail, our largest national newspaper! We couldn't be prouder. And in this moment, as parents, we can breathe a little easier and know, in our hearts, he's going to be just fine.

We love you Phil!
http://bit.ly/1c3u8PX

----------


## KevinS

:thumb up:  :thumb up:  :thumb up:

----------


## amyb

Lovely. Well done in the parenting department Gayle and Mike. I am sending good luck wishes for  Phil as he follow his dream.

----------


## GramChop

This is so exciting, Gayle.  I will be watching!!  Congratulations, Philip!

----------


## andynap

Nice article. Great story. I'll be watching.

----------


## GayleR

Tomorrow night, September 16, 9:00 pm. Please watch, or set your DVRs! Thank you.

----------


## amyb

Thank you for the reminder, Gayle.

Hoping for a hit for your son  and the family.

----------


## GayleR

Thank you Amy!

----------


## MotherOcean

Congrats to your son! How proud you must all be!

Will definitely  take a look tomorrow night.

----------


## KevinS

If you can't wait until Monday...  Comcast/Xfinity has five 2-minute Sleepy Hollow shorts in their On Demand programming. Other cable systems may have them too.

----------


## bto

Gayle, I got chills reading about your son!  How exciting for him and you!  This is one we had already marked on our calendar and we won't miss it.  Thank you for sharing your great news and congratulations to all!!  Proud, indeed.

----------


## Grey

Gayle, I came across this article in today's WSJ about how the Sleepy Hollow TV show has given a boost to Sleepy Hollow tourism.


*TV Show Breathes New Life Into Upstate Village*


*Sleepy Hollow Sees Tourism Uptick Because of New Fox 
Drama*

JO PIAZZA
SLEEPY HOLLOW, N.Y.This somnolent village on the eastern bank of the Hudson 
River has long drawn tourists seeking a glimpse of upstate's display of autumn 
foliage, but now residents say they're seeing signs of another tourism boom.





Close



Claudio Papapietro for The 
Wall Street Journal 
A tour group makes its way through Sleepy Hollow Cemetery 
in Sleepy Hollow, N.Y., on Saturday.


"Sleepy Hollow," the Fox television drama based loosely on "The Legend of 
Sleepy Hollow," the Washington Irving short story, has generated interest in the 
village where the show takes place. 

"Things are definitely heating up because of the show," said Anthony Giaccio, 
the village administrator. 

He said traffic to the village's website has doubled and is bombarded with 
hits after each airing of the show, which had its premiere on Sept. 16 to strong 
ratings. He said he and others have noticed more people than normal "meandering 
around town during the day" and exploring the 164-year-old Sleepy Hollow 
Cemetery, where Irving is buried along with other notable figures. 

Sleepy Hollow is home to about 9,000 people, a modern New York City suburb 
that bears little resemblance to the spooky countryside hamlet that Irving made 
up for his short story. The village was originally known as North Tarrytown, but 
in 1996 the town voted to change the name. 

In Irving's story, a lanky schoolteacher named Ichabod Crane is terrorized by 
a headless horseman, a Hessian soldier whose head had been removed by an errant 
cannonball in the Revolutionary War. The TV show involves time travel and takes 
place mostly in a contemporary setting but uses Ichabod Crane, the horseman and 
other central characters.

Jeannie Galgano, who sells souvenirs outside the entrance to the cemetery, 
including a $20 T-shirt that reads, "I Left My Head in Sleepy Hollow," said 
three things have made the village a popular destination in recent years: the 
village's name change; the 1999 Johnny Depp move "Sleepy Hollow"; and the Fox TV 
show.

Enlarge Image





Close



Claudio Papapietro for The 
Wall Street Journal 
Washington Irving's grave site is one of Sleepy Hollow's 
attractions.


"About 80% of the people coming to town this year are asking me about the TV 
show," Ms. Galgano said. 

The cemetery's superintendent, Jim Logan, estimates traffic is already up 30% 
this season. Larger-than-average crowds have gathered around Irving's grave.

"Tours have been sold out for the past couple of weeks. That's not normal for 
September," said Aaron Newcome, a cemetery tour guide. 

Crowds have gathered, too, along the Headless Horseman Bridge, where many 
folks tucked their heads into zipped-up jackets to imitate the fictional 
murderer in Instagram photos.

The first weekend of October saw tables packed at town restaurants, the aptly 
named Horseman and JP Doyle's Public House, where co-owner Brian Doyle has 
increased his fall staff in anticipation of attention from the TV series. 

"The phone is ringing a lot more for reservations this year," Mr. Doyle said. 
"And we're seeing a lot more diverse area codes when they call." 

One of the most popular items on the menu is the bacon- and cheddar-laden 
Horseman Burger. 

Fall has long been a busy tourism period in the Hudson Valley, but Mr. 
Giaccio said he is hoping the show will do for Sleepy Hollow what "The Office" 
did for Scranton, Pa., which that show's fans visit all year long and where its 
actors make appearances from time to time 

"We are capitalizing on the idea of the real Sleepy Hollow. Obviously, people 
are going to want to explore this place they see on TV," Mr. Giaccio said. 

Not everyone is confident the show will bring tourists from outside the 
region. 

"It is great that folks in, say, Arizona are getting exposed to the Sleepy 
Hollow brand through the TV show, but I don't know if it translates into more 
ticket sales," said Rob Schweitzer, a spokesman for Historic Hudson Valley, a 
group that promotes the history and architecture of the area. "I hope I am wrong 
about that."

Mr. Giaccio said he wanted the show's premiere to take place in the village, 
but it didn't work out. 

Kristen Osborne, the show's publicist, said getting the actors to Sleepy 
Hollow in time was impossiblethey began production in July, just two months 
before the premiere. When things slow down, it might be possible for the actors 
and the show's producers to trek to the Hollow, she said.

"It's a goal of ours to eventually do something with the town," Ms. Osborne 
said.

----------


## JEK

My wife went to Marymount Tarrytown --a part of Sleepy Hollow or vice versus. Sadly the university is no more.

----------


## GayleR

Thanks for posting the article Grey. The press coverage has been massive. They cast, producers and Phillip just returned from NY ComiCon where 3,000 people attended their panel and the autograph lineups snaked through the convention centre. The show has already developed a cult following and FOX has picked it up for a second season. We are all breathing a big sigh of relief and are very happy for Phillip.

----------


## amyb

At Sunday nights family dinner all 3 sons and wives said they are fans and were surprised to learn that we even knew what the Sleepy Hollow show was!

----------


## GayleR

Well, let's just say it's not really targeted to the ahem, older set we're in, but it seems to have developed a multi-generational following. The ratings have been gigantic, the largest ever for any FOX scripted show. And thankfully DVR numbers are measured now too, which have also provided a big bump. Tom Mison, the fabulous actor who plays Ichabod is very dreamy and a fine actor.

TomMIson.jpg

----------


## JEK

Excellent news Gayle-- the second season picked up so soon!

----------


## MIke R

the girls love it...I haven't watched it yet

----------


## MIke R

funny thing is we had a couple in the shop from Sleepy Hollow and when we asked them about their new popularity they said the show was filmed in Carolina????

----------


## GayleR

Yes, it's being filmed in Wilmington, North Carolina.

----------


## LindaP

Gayle, congrats to you and your son.....love the show, and Ichabod is not hard on the eyes , either  :Wink-slap: !!!! Continued best wishes !

----------


## GayleR

Thank you Linda! Yeah, Tom is quite adorable and charming too.

----------


## SherylB

Sincere congratulations Gayle! Promotion of the show seems to be everywhere here in a Toronto so it's nice to know it's a Canadian-bred success story :)

Oh and most importantly, it's an awesome show!!

----------


## GayleR

Oh, thank you sooooo much!

----------

